# Rolle der Auferstehung



## ChaosX (6. Mai 2012)

Jeden Tag kann ich zwei Rolle Verschenken und das würde ich euch gerne anbieten.

Die einladung kommt von meinem Avatar auf dem PvE-RP Server Die Aldor.
Wer interesse hat schickt einfach eine Email an:

mail-an-auferstehung@web.de


Ich werde die Rollen in der reinfolge verschicken, wie man mir die anfrage schickt.
Bitte schreibt in die Beschreibung Rolle der Auferstehung und in der Email eure Email adresse welche ihr Aktivierenwollt.

Was bekommt ihr ?
1. Charakter eurer wahl auf 80
2. 1 kostenloser Server Transfer auf die Aldor
3. Rüstung und Waffen für lvl 80
4. 280% Reiten
5. 280% Flugmount
6. 7 Tage kostenlos
7. Erweiterung auf Cata (egal welche Version ihr habt) (( Nur für kurze Zeit))
8. Charackter ist schon geskillt 

so ich glaube das wars.
Also wer interesse hat, einfach eine email an:

mail-an-auferstehung@web.de

MfG
ChaosX


----------



## ChaosX (9. Mai 2012)

Noch Aktuell


----------



## ChaosX (20. Mai 2012)

Noch Aktuell


----------

